# Spica Chairs



## Arymanth (Mar 19, 2007)

Things are going great with my chairs, I feel like I've come a long way since I first started posting questions here on how to put them together.  I've made around 25 chairs so far! Here's some of my latest pieces:



























Just had to share! :-D

Stephanie
Mom to six sensational kids 
with another blessing on the way!!!

IvyRose Spica Chairs
http://www.freewebs.com/arymanth/


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Stephanie, I love the Chicago Bears chair! I always thought it would be good if I could paint and do woodworking  So far I'm sticking to woodworking :laughing: again awesome work!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh My Gosh! That Bears chair is awesome! They all are. I could see a big market for those. Great work!

John


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Good job and creativity, I like the lip on front to keep things from rolling away out of reach.


----------

